
Adding PCIe to Your Raspberry Pi 4, the Easier Way - todsacerdoti
https://hackaday.com/2020/07/01/adding-pcie-to-your-raspberry-pi-4-the-easier-way/
======
weinzierl
PCIe on single board computer (SBC) is a fun thing. Linus Tech Tips once
connected a Latte Panda SBC with a RTX Titan GPU and tried it with various
games [1]. Terribly slow CPU with blazing fast GPU is a strange combination.

[1]
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LMsrVbjOJU8](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LMsrVbjOJU8)

